# 4 weeks! My first pregnancy and looking for some buddies!



## Emmymommy

Hello everyone!

I've just had two positive tests at 10/11 DPO (3 weeks 3 days) and 12/13 DPO (3 weeks, 5 days) and I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow! This is my first pregnancy so I'd love some buddies who are having their first and some who've been around the block before to journey along with! 

I live in Canada and I'm an Early Childhood Educator working as a nanny to two lovely girls turning 3 and 5 this summer.

How is everyone doing so far? When are you planning on telling friends and family? What are your appointments like?

Hope to chat :)


----------



## gemstone

Congratulations and welcome x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :D


----------



## proudwifey

Emmymommy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've just had two positive tests at 10/11 DPO (3 weeks 3 days) and 12/13 DPO (3 weeks, 5 days) and I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow! This is my first pregnancy so I'd love some buddies who are having their first and some who've been around the block before to journey along with!
> 
> I live in Canada and I'm an Early Childhood Educator working as a nanny to two lovely girls turning 3 and 5 this summer.
> 
> How is everyone doing so far? When are you planning on telling friends and family? What are your appointments like?
> 
> Hope to chat :)

Hi, we are close in timing. I am 4 weeks and change. I think I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. This is my first pregnancy. I am a teacher as well! Working in an alternative school so it's not a typical school. My DH doesn't want to tell anyone until close to 12 weeks. Or at least talk to the doctor first and see what she says. I have two upcoming appointments, May 20 and 29. I'm feeling a lot of minimal symptoms; slight back ache, frequent urination, heartburn, shortness of breath, exhaustion. Nothing too unbearable though!


----------



## Emmymommy

Thanks for the congrats! Proudwifey I saw you've got a thread started and I think I'll come over and join if you don't mind!


----------



## LulaBug

Hi Emmy!

Welcome and congratulations. I'm about 4-5 weeks pregnant, not sure of my due date yet, annoyingly haha! I'll just wait until I know for sure.

How are you feeling? :)


----------



## Emmymommy

Hey Lula! I've been feeling pretty normal since testing, although I knew something was up before that (which was what made me test) with sharp twinges and cramping mostly on my right side and some stomach heaving (but not really nausea). The most consistent thing is bloating - I now have a belly where there wasn't one a few weeks ago and it really just looks like I've gained weight or ate too much and have a pizza baby, gas (tmi), and today started mood swings, bruised feeling boobs (heavy and a bit larger too) and exhaustion. 

What about you?


----------



## Bhanif

Hi! I'm 4w2d today and this is my second pregnancy. I had a chemical last month so hoping for a happy healthy one this time. Good luck to you!


----------



## Emmymommy

Hi bhanif! I'm sorry to hear about your chemical, I hope this is a healthy pregnancy for you this time around!


----------



## LulaBug

Emmymommy said:


> Hey Lula! I've been feeling pretty normal since testing, although I knew something was up before that (which was what made me test) with sharp twinges and cramping mostly on my right side and some stomach heaving (but not really nausea). The most consistent thing is bloating - I now have a belly where there wasn't one a few weeks ago and it really just looks like I've gained weight or ate too much and have a pizza baby, gas (tmi), and today started mood swings, bruised feeling boobs (heavy and a bit larger too) and exhaustion.
> 
> What about you?

Hiya!

Yeah...I'm pretty normal too. Definitely feeling a bit more tired though. The gas last week was absolutely insane, it has calmed down a bit now. I hear you on the bloating. I'm a bit more emotionally sensitive too. I get nausea occasionally but haven't been sick....yet. I didn't have any sickness with my son so wondering if it will be the same with this one. 
I have been cramping too but apparently this is all normal. 

Just want everything to be OK, one thing that won't go away is the worry that things won't be. Eeek!


----------



## EarthMama_

Hi there! Thanks for sharing.

I'm about five weeks pregnant. It happened quite unexpectedly, my boyfriend and I thought we were being safe with the copper IUD, but I got pregnant anyway. Apparently there's a slim percent chance of that happening. 

My partner and I both really want to have this child, even though we're not quite ready yet, we're going to supercharge our nest-finding here in Portugal (I'm Dutch, but we're working on moving here) and we're both entrepreneurs so hard work the next few months. We wanted to wait two years to try to have our first child, but we are taking this as a sign that the baby wants to be with us. 

The bodily functions aforementioned are very (very, very!) familiar to me. I'm glad I'm not the only one. This is all so new to me and I've been reading so many books about pregnancy already. Oh boy, here we go! 

Good luck to you! It would be great to stay in touch.


----------



## Emmymommy

Welcome!!

I went to a maternity store for the first time today and thankfully the ladies didn't laugh me away! I explained that I'm suuuper early but the bloat is driving me crazy and I fear it won't be long until my pants (I wear them tight) won't fit anymore! They were so sweet helping me out and explaining everything. I find if I eat a full meal I'm just huge after even if it wasn't a larger meal than normal! And it gets worse as the day progresses. Sigh! All worth it for a sweet babe!

I also bought my first few things for baby today....I've been wanting to for so long but made myself wait until that BFP. Got a muslin blanket for swaddling - a lovely grey shade that will go with either gender and two books that have been my favourite with the girls I nanny since they were babies!!

How's everyone today? When do you plan on breaking the news to friends and family?


----------



## proudwifey

I went to a maternity store yesterday! I feel fat but my DH thinks I'm crazy. I wanted to get some price ideas. Some items were outrageously expensive. I looked into those belly bands that you can wear with your normal pants. I'm hoping that will do the trick. I want to buy baby things so bad but I'm going to wait till 12 weeks. We plan on breaking the news to family after we go to doctor appointments. One is may 22 and the other is may 29. Once we tell all important family members, then we will tell friends after 12 weeks. Soooo excited! How about you?


----------



## Emmymommy

Proudwifey same thing with my DH! If I just relax I feel like my stomach looks huge! Tried on a bunch of dresses for the wedding infront of him and he didn't think it was noticeable or suggested I just suck it in if it bothers me - lol ya that'll be real comfortable!! Found a dress that is loose enough and I'm usually a bit shy wearing since I have to go bra less - buy thanks to these swelling boobs it looks pretty good!!

I'll have to look into those belly bands - that's a great idea! I was looking for pricing too and went to the most expensive place in town so I'd know what to compare the other places too. I'm hoping to have some maternity clothes leant to me from family and friends so I'll try and hold out until then!

Tested again today as it's officially the first/second day of my missed period with a less sensitive test and the line was nice and strong right away! Helps me feel at ease since I have to wait for a blood test. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## proudwifey

I've been reading of a bunch of people continuing to test with hpt. I haven't, but should I be? I'm nervous about wearing a tight dress to the wedding tomorrow too but I'm hoping people with think I have just been eating and drinking too much at this all inclusive resort.


----------



## Emmymommy

Proudwifey - I'm mostly doing the hpts since I can't get blood work for a long time. It reassures me, but with symptoms and a missed period, I'm feeling ok anyways. It's totally personal preference!

I know I always have a belly at all inclusives so I'm sure no one will think twice :thumbup: lol

Got asked about 100 times last night at the wedding if we're pregnant yet and since we decided to answer "no" since it's so early then we were harassed about why not blah blah by those who aren't already aware we are trying. I just wanted to scream! For those who know we're trying I explained my lack of alcohol consumption by the fact we're still trying.

I had two close friends share their trying efforts from this month and I had to pretend I didn't get my BFP, which I would've felt bad telling them I got it when they hadn't anyways. I guess it'll all come to light in a couple months anyways! 

And one friend who doesn't wanna hear it - she knows I'm pregnant despite me saying no and to leave it alone - she insists she "knows" and won't press the issue haha. She'll be happy to hear she was right!!


----------



## Iveneverseen

Hi I'm 6 weeks pregnant with my 4th baby. I've known since 3weeks 2 days (11dpo) and had symptoms since implantation, but sickness and nausea for just over a week. My first appointment is 2 weeks and 3 Days when I'll be 8+3


----------



## Indi84

Congratulations


----------



## Lucy3

Hi ladies! Haha that's so funny you went to the maternity store Emmommy and proudwifey!! I did yesterday too! Haha! It was full of ladies withiveky round baby bumps so I quickly walked around with a shopping bag in front of my non existent one &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Emmymommy

Congrats and welcome! I've never seen - I'm happy I'm not the only one without an appointment until later!! Have you had a blood test to confirm or anything?

Lucy lol it's just so exciting and in these early days when we can't shout it from the rooftops we've got to do SOMETHING! I'm sure a few of those ladies with bumps were in there early too!


----------



## Charlie_x

Hey, congratulations on your first pregnancy and welcome to first Trimester, I'm Charlie Mummy to Alfie (6), Jack (5) & Lily (Almost 3) and expecting our 5th baby (We had a MC between Jack & Lily) our new baby is due at christmas eeek! (due 22nd dec by lmp!) We are doing good so far, just waiting for the sickness to hit, I'm 6 weeks tomorrow, and we've told everyone, we told our familys in the week and then facebook this weekend haha! 

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months and welcome to B&B I've been here a while but float away and drift back everytime I'm pregnant lmao! the best forum for pregnancy support I think :D x


----------



## Emmymommy

Thanks for the support!! Sorry to hear about your mc :( I agree that so far the support on here is fantastic!! I hope we all have a healthy 9 months! 

This being my first pregnancy I'm trying to be very relaxed although of course I have my moments of worry. I'm not having too many symptoms, but I know it's still early, and my mom has previously told me she barely had symptoms with me and my siblings. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Hi there I'm Alisa, pregnant with 4th child, have 3 boys. 
I have appt at gyno/ob who delivered all my 3 in July at 16 wks, was first avail. But I know once she gets results of bloods she'll call me and book earlier appt and scan as she did with my previous pregnancy. 
I'm in Sydney, Australia :)


----------



## proudwifey

I'm feeling good. Just got back from a destination wedding. I was worried about people knowing I was pregnant because I wasn't drinking, but I think I did a great job. For the champagne toast, I brought it to my lips, but never took a sip. I always went to the bar by myself and I let my waitress in on the secret. She was so great and would bring me a new drink when she saw mine getting low, just like she did for everyone else. My drink was cranberry juice mixed with orange juice. I told people there was vodka in there, thankfully no one asked to taste it! By the end of the wedding, I was so tired from all day at the beach then all night at the wedding without a nap, that I'm sure I looked drunk. I don't think anyone has any speculations. However, I did spill the beans to one friend. My husband really didn't want me to tell anyone but I had to tell her. She's my best friend and had a baby 16 months ago. She has been with me through my ttc journey and I couldn't wait to tell her! She's so excited, especially since my due date is the same as it was with her child. She had her son a month early though. 24 days until my first sonogram!!!


----------



## Emmymommy

It feels so nice to tell, hey proud wifey!! Good job with the sneaky mock tails! 

Went to a walk in for a blood test today and although I won't get the blood results for a couple days, they made me take a urine test, and it was so nice to hear a Dr say, "you're pregnant!" Not just my tests staring at me lol.


----------



## proudwifey

Emmymommy said:


> It feels so nice to tell, hey proud wifey!! Good job with the sneaky mock tails!
> 
> Went to a walk in for a blood test today and although I won't get the blood results for a couple days, they made me take a urine test, and it was so nice to hear a Dr say, "you're pregnant!" Not just my tests staring at me lol.

Yeah it was definitely nice to tell my friend and I can't wait until it's time to spill the beans. Today, I went online and ordered 2 picture frames. On the left, it says "sneak peak" and gives a little riddle/poem thing. On the right, there's a slot where I will be putting the sonogram picture. I am either going to engrave or put nice lettering and put "Grandparents Est. December 2015." It was only 10.99 then I got 30% off of that.


----------



## Emmymommy

That sounds lovely!! Are they first time grandparents? Sorry if you've shared that before.


----------



## proudwifey

Emmymommy said:


> That sounds lovely!! Are they first time grandparents? Sorry if you've shared that before.

My parents will be first time grandparents with my child. My DH's mother is already a grandmother to our one neice. His father passed away about 10 years ago. I have two sisters so this will be the first time they are aunts. It will also be my grandmother's first time being a great grandmother. How about you?


----------



## Janers

I'm 3 weeks 6days pregnant right now with my second. It took us a long time to conceive our daughter, and only 4 months to conceive this time 

I'm also in Canada, and I was a nanny before opening my own licensed daycare.

I'm ecstatic and terrified about having number 2! I took my second pregnancy test at 330am this morning, just to confirm yet again. I spent the rest of the night in bed trying to figure out how I'll manage two kids! Hahaha

My husband doesn't know yet- he's in the middle of writing finals (he goes to school out of town) and I really want to tell him in person! So I'm waiting until tomorrow, he gets home in the afternoon, i'll be home at suppertime and once he gets all his final grades back, I'll let him know the good news! He'll be shocked!

Eeeekk I'm so excited to be here!


----------



## iluvmylos90

I'm 5 weeks one day


----------



## Emmymommy

Welcome and congrats!!

Proudwifey mine will be first time grandparents and first time aunt/uncle for my siblings/ great grandpa for my one surviving grandpa. On DH side we have one nephew and another due from the same family in 3 weeks.

Going to get my blood work back today for hcg. Hoping everything is looking good! 

I'm feeling a bit of pressure to tell my employers as there's been some struggle getting time off for the one Dr appointment I have so far and I know they'd be super understanding if they knew what it was for, but I don't want to tell them so early or before I tell my family. I'm thinking the day or or prior to the appointment I have scheduled I'll tell them what's up so that I won't have issues booking further appointments. 

So hard not to tell people!!! I'm still pretending we're trying when talking to people!


----------



## proudwifey

That stinks that your job is giving you a hard time about going to a doctor appointment. Can you just tell them it is an important doctor appointment that you can't miss? Maybe a follow up of some sort? I was having a problem getting off for my appointment, but my job is so different. I have students that schedule appointments with me for me to teach them. So I happen to have an afternoon that opened up moving forward and I decided not to schedule anyone in that time so that I always have that one day with wiggle room. Once summer comes, I have Fridays off and a much lighter work load (not 12 hours per day like it is now). I would try to hold out telling anyone if you can. 

I am doing the same, pretending that we're still trying. I've had a few close friends ask how we're doing in that process and I have become such a liar! haha. We are having people over tomorrow, I don't know how I'm going to get out of drinking tomorrow. I think I am going to go to the liquor store and buy a few shot sized bottles of malibu, then empty them, fill them with water, and make me a water/cranberry. hahahaha.


----------



## Emmymommy

Proudwifey that's so clever!!! I love the liquor bottle idea. My employers have worked it out for this appointment, and I'm sure once they know they'll be totally open to me making more appointments!

Got my hcg results and they were 2805 at 4 weeks 5 days so I'm happy with that!!


----------



## proudwifey

Emmymommy said:


> Proudwifey that's so clever!!! I love the liquor bottle idea. My employers have worked it out for this appointment, and I'm sure once they know they'll be totally open to me making more appointments!
> 
> Got my hcg results and they were 2805 at 4 weeks 5 days so I'm happy with that!!

That's great that you are able to go to your appointment now without stressing about getting off. I haven't done any research on hcg levels, so I'm not really sure what numbers are good. But if that's good, then awesome! I really can't wait until my first appointment. I'm so excited. When is your first ultrasound?


----------



## Emmymommy

Proudwifey unfortunately the standard here is to only have one ultrasound around 20 weeks :( . I imagine I'll be able to hear the heartbeat earlier at my OB - maybe around 10-12 weeks. I can pay for a scan privately earlier, which I've booked a heartbeat appointment the day I'll be 9 weeks (I'm already preparing myself that nothing may be heard at that point and it's ok) and might book an actual ultrasound as well around that time or later on depending on what happens when I meet my OB or midwife (if I'm lucky enough to get a midwife). 

What about you?


----------



## proudwifey

Oh wow, so they want you to wait to 20 weeks for your first ultrasound? I'm struggling waiting until 8 weeks! I go for my first visit for an ultrasound on may 22 then meet with the doctor on may 29. I'm sure from there ill find out how often I have to go and for what tests, etc. I educated myself so much for ttc and am clueless now that I'm actually pregnant.


----------



## Emmymommy

Yes I understand I was so obsessed with TTC I though once I was pregnant everything would move along swiftly thanks to Drs helping me along but it's just a bunch of waiting and no guarantees!! So yes, I'm supposed to wait until 20 weeks unless I pay privately :/ when I see my Dr May 26th all she does is a physical, confirm through urine and blood test (which I've already had done at a walk in clinic) and refer me to an obstetrician. Then I'll make another appointment with the obstetrician and who knows when I'll get in and what will happen at that first appointment. If I'm lucky to get a midwife, I think I will see things happening more quickly as they are more personal and have all the same equipment as obstetricians here.


----------



## proudwifey

That sounds like a good plan. 

So today, I went to the bathroom. When I wiped, there was dark red blood! I called my doctor and she thinks that I was pushing a bowel too hard and caused a strain. She wants to see me for an ultrasound in 3 days. She said that if I get bad stomach pains or if the blood is consistent, bright red, and period-like then I should go to the emergency room. I'm sure she's right but now I'm worried. I have IBS so most of the time I am constipated and probably pushing too hard. So far, I have very light brown spotting ugh


----------



## Emmymommy

Proudwifey I will keep my fingers crossed for you that everything is ok! From threads on here and elsewhere it seems that a little bleeding is common and nothing to worry about, so although it probably feels impossible not to worry, try to stay calm! Keep us updated on how things are going!


----------



## proudwifey

I did some research and this seems pretty common. But my doctor wants to see me anyway.


----------



## pradabooties

Emmymommy said:


> Hey Lula! I've been feeling pretty normal since testing, although I knew something was up before that (which was what made me test) with sharp twinges and cramping mostly on my right side and some stomach heaving (but not really nausea). The most consistent thing is bloating - I now have a belly where there wasn't one a few weeks ago and it really just looks like I've gained weight or ate too much and have a pizza baby, gas (tmi), and today started mood swings, bruised feeling boobs (heavy and a bit larger too) and exhaustion.
> 
> What about you?

Hi Emmy, I am about 5 weeks with my first (waiting on a scan to get an exact due date due to missing prior periods!) and feeling much the same as you. I am SO bloated, I look like I've gained so much weight around my tummy but also my face seems puffy. So emotional, excruciating nipples, heavier breast and abdomen twinges. We are very much in the same boat!


----------



## Emmymommy

Welcome pradabooties, I think I remember you from WTT or TTC! It's funny how we're so desperate to be pregnant and then we get all the symptoms and it's like ugh. So thankful and happy, but still ugh. Haha


----------



## proudwifey

I must say, I feel great. Not many symptoms other than being tired, but I was always tired anyway. I guess my major symptoms is worry. I worry about everything and hope everything is going good! How about you Emmymommy?


----------



## Emmymommy

Proudwifey I agree for the most part I can't complain, I'm pretty symptom free so far! The boobs are driving me nuts but I am for sure thankful I don't have any morning sickness yet! The bloating is annoying when it happens but it's not constant like it was earlier. 

I know what you mean about the worry - I'm usually in a constant state of worry and anxiety, but miraculously I have been very calm ever since a day or two before I took my first test. Maybe the hormones are having a strange effect on me or something, but where my former self would have had a meltdown over waiting for tests and how long I have to wait for an ultrasound, I've been pretty calm about it and feel deep down like everything is ok, although I'm still being proactive in doing what I can to be sure. 

How's it going with everyone?


----------



## Emmymommy

On another note - I feel pretty spoiled today - DH is taking me out for a date night to celebrate the pregnancy and as my first Mother's Day gift! I totally melted when he planned it out!


----------



## pradabooties

Emmymommy said:


> Welcome pradabooties, I think I remember you from WTT or TTC! It's funny how we're so desperate to be pregnant and then we get all the symptoms and it's like ugh. So thankful and happy, but still ugh. Haha

Oh yes probably! Before finding out I was pregnant I actually didn't have AF for a couple of months prior so I was posting a lot trying to figure out what on earth was going on! I think I posted on both TWW and TTC although I was technically in the Not Trying Not Preventing category. Yesss I definitely agree with you there. I was thinking that only this morning... like I've always looked forward to being pregnant and now that it's here I guess I didn't consider how uncomfortable even the early weeks are! So funny


----------



## proudwifey

I'm with you ladies on this one. My only symptom is fatigue. I am anemic so even before I got pregnant, I was always tired. Now, I'm even more tired. I text my husband throughout the day letting him know how tired I am and he got tired of me complaining. He said I wanted to be pregnant so bad, and now all I do is complain about being tired. So I need to start to embrace it and stop complaining. I mean, it could be a lot worse. Fatigue isn't the worst thing.


----------



## Emmymommy

Oh man I'm sure our OHs would be complaining just as much if not more!! They're 50% of the baby, they can listen to a little moaning and provide sympathy!! My SIL is on her second pregnancy and it's been a much rougher go than her first, and my DH said he felt sorry for her husband. I'm sorry WHAT?? Cause he has to deal with some hormones while she's puking 15 times a day? No. So thankfully he understood my stand on sympathy before we were preggo and he's been good so far lol.


----------



## proudwifey

Emmymommy said:


> Oh man I'm sure our OHs would be complaining just as much if not more!! They're 50% of the baby, they can listen to a little moaning and provide sympathy!! My SIL is on her second pregnancy and it's been a much rougher go than her first, and my DH said he felt sorry for her husband. I'm sorry WHAT?? Cause he has to deal with some hormones while she's puking 15 times a day? No. So thankfully he understood my stand on sympathy before we were preggo and he's been good so far lol.

Oh definitely. My DH would definitely be complaining. But he works from home, so taking naps and waking up late is in his normal routine anyway! Must be nice, right? So my husband thinks I'm being a weirdo. In a few weeks, our friend is having a birthday party. The whole party is revolved around drinking, and games, and tournaments. Well, my DH will be away and I am left to attend without him. However, we are not telling people but everyone is very skeptical and keep making comments. I feel very uncomfortable when people are all talking about me being pregnant, and I'm standing there with a lame excuse of why I'm not drinking. If people knew I was pregnant, then I wouldn't feel uncomfortable to go to this party. So instead, I made plans with a girlfriend to have a girls weekend and go away, so that I have a legitimate excuse of why I can not go to this party and participate in the drinking shenanigans. Do you think I should be going to this party?


----------



## Emmymommy

I think your decision makes sense!! Especially when you don't have DH there to back you up in front of questions/help you pretend you're drinking or whatever. I'm such a terrible liar so I depend on mine to be the one to say we're not pregnant (also because I want to tell everyone even though I know I shouldn't). You could also just insist you're driving if you end up feeling pressured to go!


----------



## proudwifey

Thanks for the reassurance. I would say I'm driving but the party is 10 houses away from mine and clearly walking distance. Haha. I'm a terrible liar too! But it's a done deal, I'm going away for the weekend with a girlfriend who knows I'm pregnant. Were going to the beach for 2 nights. Can't wait. I sure have been taking my secret pregnancy to a lot of vacations recently! So we have told 3 people this far. One close friend each and one family member. How about you?


----------



## Emmymommy

That sounds like it'll be a nice getaway! I've told my best friend and one other close friend, mostly because she'll be my doula. Then just strangers when I have an excuse lol, like why I want my steak cooked well at a fancy restaurant! We're telling our immediate families this weekend and then will be quiet for a while...maybe until 12 weeks or maybe after 14.


----------



## Emmymommy

Oh and I've got to tell me employers soon...maybe next week if I'm feeling increasingly nauseous and exhausted so they don't think I'm just lazy, or around my first appointment if I can hold out (since I'll have to be making more appointments after that). I won't explain what's happening to the girls I nanny until I'm showing or after 14 weeks.


----------



## proudwifey

That's a good plan. I would love to tell our families this weekend, but DH wants to wait. We already had an ultrasound, but it was very early and the doctor could hardly see the fetal pole. I go again in a week from tomorrow and we're hoping to hear the heartbeat. Maybe we will tell parents at that point. However, I do not think that my mom and my sister can hold secrets. They will want to selfishly be the person who shares the news with other family members before me. So, I don't think I'll be able to tell them until right before I tell other family members. My DH's mom is great and we will probably tell her as soon as we get a sonogram picture to put in the picture frame that I bought her.


----------



## Emmymommy

That's frustrating about your mom and sister! I wish I could keep the secret until we've cleared the first trimester, but we're close enough with both our families that I know they're already suspicious and I just don't think we can keep hiding it much longer and I'd rather it be a genuine surprise rather than "ya we know". Plus I'd need their support should anything happen! We feel kind of like it's sort of not real until our families know too....keeping the secret just us feels like it can't be really happening! It'll be such a relief to have it out in the (sort of) open.


----------



## proudwifey

That's a good point. I really wish I could tell our immediate family, but at least for my family, we will have to wait a little bit longer. Next week when we go for our next ultrasound, I will ask them for a picture. If they can give us one, then maybe we'll tell DH's mom. She's going to be so happy!


----------



## Emmymommy

Happy Mother's Day ladies!! 

We told my family yesterday which was great, it was a bit of a production as I wanted my sister involved and she lives far away, so I was surprising my family with her on skype, and then when I gave my Mom her Mother's Day card that said "for you Grandma" she read it outloud and then started yelling "I knew it!" Lol, my sister on Skype "you're Pregnant??" And then screaming and dancing! So exciting, and my brother was pumped too, he gave me the tightest hug I had to escape from due to those darn sore boobs!

Looking forward to round two of telling DH's family today.

In the symptom department, I've been having some nausea this week and aversions/cravings. Mostly when I'm hungry - if I don't eat or drink right away then the nausea starts and I can only thing of one thing that sounds appealing and the thought of/smell of/sight of anything else makes me want to vomit. I've been all about eggs, but yesterday all I wanted was a specific sandwich, and while eating my sandwich the smell and sight of DH's egg sandwich was too much to be around. Thankfully I haven't actually vomited yet! Boobs are still mostly sore but some days it's not as bad as others. Still getting some slight twinges/cramping when I've been moving around a lot. Still has and bloating (yuck).

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## proudwifey

Emmymommy,

That sounds like such an amazing mother's day weekend. So happy you got to tell everyone and get it off of your chest! How did it go with telling DH's family? 

DH and I told his mother a few nights ago. We just got really impatient and wanted to tell her. We didn't do anything special, just came out and told her. She practically cried. I showed her my nursery plans. I also ordered some maternity clothes and 2 pairs of baby moccasins. I don't know how I'm going to control myself baby shopping. Their clothes are just so cute! It's going to be tough though because we are not finding out what we're having. So all the clothes that I pick out have to be unisex. Have you bought anything? 

So have you thrown up yet? I really am so pleasantly surprised with how I am not nauseous. [Knock on wood.] The only time I start not feeling well is when I am hungry. I also have frequent head aches. My major symptom is exhaustion. Naps save me!


----------



## Emmymommy

I'm so glad you got to tell someone!! That's great that she was so excited! 

Telling DHs family was great! Glad it's out in the open for the most part now!

I bought two books I've read with the girls I nanny that have always been special to me, and also a swaddling blanket. I think we'll find out, but of course as you said anything I buy now at least is unisex. Trying so hard to hold off on buying clothes!! I agree they're just so adorable it's impossible.

I haven't thrown up yet, but have gagged (it always seems to happen in the shower) a few times. Mine is pretty much exclusively when I'm hungry but haven't been able to eat then it turns to nausea, like you said. I've gained some weight and my skin has broken out so I'm feeling pretty unattractive! I'm tired as well and my hormones have been unkind to me. Other than that boobs are just super sore!

Are you able to take anything for the headaches? Those are the worst. I seem to get them a lot normally (and had to go off the pill due to migraines), but I've been lucky to not have too many since I've been pregnant. Advil is the only thing that usually saves me, and I've read it's not safe while pregnant! 

Speaking of hormones, last night my DH told friends of ours he's visiting out of town our news - I'd asked him to have my on speakerphone when he told, but instead I called and was put on speakerphone only to hear he'd told without me! I was so upset I burst into tears but couldn't let it be heard, so as they're congratulating me I could barely choke out a thank you I was so disappointed. I must've sounded miserable to be pregnant. He says he couldn't get me on the phone to tell like I wanted, but I don't totally think he tried that hard as id been on speaker phone with them a few minutes earlier and he'd gotten me off the phone! So of course he doesn't understand why I'm upset and thinks my reaction was ridiculous. Frustrating!


----------



## proudwifey

Aww those books sound cute because they mean something to you. For my baby shower, I'm going to ask that people bring books rather than cards. I've now ordered 2 pairs of moccasins. I am trying to control myself with nursery decor, but I'm not sure if I will be able to hold out much longer. The things on etsy are so cute! My nursery is going to be safari theme, but not cartoon looking safari animals. 

I haven't really gotten too nauseous at all. Haven't even gagged. But the cramps I get are pretty annoying. After I eat, I get cramps. They feel completely like period cramps. That's strange that you don't feel well in the shower! My headaches are random and not bad enough for me to want to take anything. They're definitely manageable. My scale doesn't say that I've gained weight, but wow my pants are so tight! I may have to start wearing maternity pants sooner than I'd thought! I want to try that belly band thing. Have you heard of it?

That stinks that you couldn't be present or on speaker for the news to be spilled, I know how it feels. It's like we only have this one opportunity to surprise someone with the news, we want to see/hear the initial reactions. I am thinking of telling my parents this weekend. Saturday is my parents anniversary, so I thought it would be cute to wrap up the picture frame with the sonogram picture in it. We go for an ultra sound on Friday, so depending how the appointment goes, we may tell them.


----------



## Emmymommy

That's a great idea for their anniversary! 

I completely understand what you're saying about maybe buying maternity pants soon!! I wore leggings all day today and still felt like I was stuffed into them, and then I put on my favourite jeans to go out for dinner and couldn't get them closed so I did the elastic around the button and loophole trick. I weighed myself when I got home and I'm two pounds lighter than I was a week ago, but feel 10 bigger!! I just feel/look fat though, not pregnant lol. I've heard of the belly band, but haven't looked into it, but I think it's time!!

A good friend got engaged today so that helped distract me from being upset about missing my DH announcing to our friends yesterday. I'm so excited for them!! Hopefully that will distract that group of our friends from asking about us for a bit too!! This friend is already convinced I'm pregnant although I've denied it, so I can tell her without stealing her thunder, but I'll use her excitement to keep her focused on herself instead of me for a bit haha.


----------



## proudwifey

Today, my work pants had an elastic waist. I only have like 2 pairs of these, but I think I may order more. I am so much more comfortable today than I was yesterday. One pair of the maternity pants that I ordered came in. I don't know why I ordered a medium instead of a small. I'm going to have to return them. I also think I'm going to buy the belly band tonight. The maternity store near me has them 2 for $25. I really haven't gained any weight on the scale either. But I agree, I feel/look fat. We're at that awkward stage that we don't look pregnant, we just look fat.

I hear you on this one. Everyone of my friends is speculating that I'm pregnant. It's getting crazy. I deny and deny. Two weeks ago, we had people over. I poured wine in a solo cup and would bring it to my mouth, but wouldn't sip it. People were still speculating after that! I can't wait until it is out in the open and I don't have to lie or hide anything.


----------



## Emmymommy

Agreed!! I'm going to see if those belly bands are available here, cause that sounds like a great idea. Once the weather here warms up, most of my summer pants are looser, but until then I'm just about out of options!! 

I told the moms and teacher of a music group I take one of my nanny girls to today. I've known the teacher ever since I started with this family and she was asking about future plans, and one of the moms I know from when I worked in daycares and I knew I'd be telling them by the end of the class, so I figured I'd just get it out in the open (since I knew they'd be asking), and I'm so glad I did, as now I have this group of women I can talk to who've all been through it and aren't close enough to me that there are consequences for telling them early. I think I'm going to tell my employers on Friday, and the girls grandparents when I see them each next week. It's just getting hard to not bring up, and if something happened, they'd find out anyways, so might as well enjoy this time regardless of the future! Plus I need to constantly snack and they'll notice all my new snacks at their house so I've got to fess up haha! I'm also hoping to hear from a midwife this week, so if I do, I want to be able to schedule appointments without issue.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## proudwifey

That's so nice that you can tell a group of moms and talk about things. Sounds like you're a few weeks away from letting everyone know! I really want to wait until the first trimester is over, which is still a month and a few days away. In two days, I get my next ultrasound. If we hear a heartbeat, then I think we may tell my parents. We will see though. I know my parents will have a hard time keeping a secret. And I definitely know that my sisters will have a hard time too. So I don't know if we will tell them. I guess I'll talk to the doctor about it on Friday and see what her recommendation is. 
My elastic pants today are so comfy that I went online and bought 5 pairs! They're not "maternity" pants, but they are elastic. So I'll be able to wear them for a few more months, and after the baby comes. Who knows, they may be elastic enough for the whole pregnancy. 
I'm feeling okay now. Still at work, as usual. Starting to get hungry/cranky now and I'm not eating for another 3 hours. I will have to do some serious snacking. How are you feeling?


----------



## Emmymommy

Ya I'm thinking when I'm around 11-12 weeks I'm going to have a party for my birthday and tell the rest of our close friends, then at 14 weeks I'll start spreading the word to the people I'd want to hear personally before posting on Facebook. So after I tell my employers today or tomorrow I'll stop telling for a bit!! 

That's so exciting that you get another ultrasound and hopefully hear the heartbeat in two days!! I'm so excited for mine but it's still two weeks away. I might go a few days early, but we'll see. I think I'm going to call the place and ask how likely it is to hear/see at 8/8.5 weeks since my current appointment is at 9 weeks.

Stretchy pants sound awesome!! I found the belly bands at a store here so I'll pick some up tomorrow. Today I'm in yoga pants and I'll be at the cabin all weekend so it'll be sweat pants all weekend! 

I've found a have a very mild general feeling of queasiness - totally not a big deal but it's there! Looking forward to seeing how my snacks help today. My shirts, coats, sweaters are now looking quite tight on my chest too!


----------



## proudwifey

We're not really sure how we're going to tell our extended family. It's nice that you already have a game plan for that. We were thinking of asking each of our parents to host a bbq and we would tell each side of the family. Not sure though.

We're so excited that today is ultrasound day! I've been looking up what my ultrasound picture should be at close to 8 weeks. Honestly, I'm not sure if I am 7 weeks or 8 weeks. The online due date calculator gave me one date based off of my period date and another date based off of my ovulation date. I'm hoping that today at the ultrasound, they'll be able to give me a due date. Today, we don't see a doctor though. We just see the ultrasound technician. We actually have another appointment in exactly a week from today. That was my original appointment and was supposed to be my first ultrasound appointment. But since I had spotting, my doctor wanted to see me earlier and check progress.


My symptoms have stayed the same. Major exhaustion. Cramps after I eat. 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Emmymommy

How did your ultrasound go!?

I'm alright - I told my employers and they were happy for me and the mom gave me a ton of maternity clothes including a Bella band so I'm going to see how I like it before buying some. So nice of her!

I've been at the lake since Friday and not feeling super pregnant which makes me worry of course!! I'm sure everything is fine though and I should be thankful I'm not sick like crazy! At the dentist on Friday however my gums bled like crazy which they explained was thanks to pregnancy lol so I guess that's one sign!!

I took some books out from the library - fictional light ready books centered around pregnancy and that's been kind of fun to read.

One week tomorrow I'll have my private ultrasound - I'm also looking up what it should look like since they're not medical they won't actually tell me anything! 

So excited to hear how yours went!


----------



## proudwifey

That's awesome that you told your employers. They're probably not going to be hard on you for anything. Lucky! If I told my employers, I'd probably be able to lessen my hours to less than my 12 hours a day now, but since I teach at an alternative school, my hours will be a LOT less in a few weeks when summer starts. 

Didn't realize that pregnancy makes your gums bleed. I floss every night and one night last week, my gums bled like crazy in one spot. Makes sense now. And I'm with you on the symptoms. It could be a lot worse. We could be feeling really sick and throwing up. However, my only symptom is extreme fatigue and some cramps sometimes. Can't complain.

I'm going away for 2 nights this weekend and bringing along a book sounds like a great idea! Maybe I'll grab one before I leave!

When is your ultrasound? My ultrasound went better than I could've imagined. I am a little bit behind of where I thought I was, but it only threw off my due date a few days. I thought my due date would be around December 26, but it's December 31. When we went for our first ultrasound 2 weeks ago, we could hardly see anything on the screen. This time, it was very visible. And the heartbeat! We got to hear it and we got to see it! It was so amazing. Our appointment really couldn't have went better. As we were getting the ultrasound, I asked if we could print pictures. The technician told us that unfortunately, the machine that we were on could not print. So she got me dressed, and moved me into another room after we had already finished our appointment! I thought that was so nice of her because she really didn't have to do that. So we had another ultrasound on another machine and she was able to print pictures. 

With a picture, I put it in a frame and gave it to my parents for their anniversary. I put letters on it that said "Grandparents December 2015." They were shocked and are so excited. Then yesterday, we decided to tell DH's brother and his girlfriend. They are so excited for us! So now, the people who know are my best friend, DH's cousin, DH's best friend, my parents, my DH's mom, and DH's brother and girlfriend. The next person we are going to tell is DH's other brother. We are going to share the news to our families (cousins, aunts, uncles) over a father's day bbq. I want to tell my grandmother before the bbq, so we will probably be telling her within the next two weeks. She lives about an hour away, so we have to pick a day that we can go down to visit her. I would also let to tell one more of my friends within the next few weeks. Then I have my two sisters left. I know my older sister will not be able to keep a secret, so I can not tell her until right before father's day. My younger sister will be able to keep a secret, but I know it will hurt my older sister's feelings if she knows that I told everyone in my family except her. I don't even think she'll be happy for me but whatever. So when is your ultrasound?


----------



## Emmymommy

Oh yay now we have the exact same due date!! Or at least until I hear otherwise lol. It should be pretty bang on judging by my lmp and approximate o day. 

That's awesome to hear your ultrasound went so great and so did telling your family so far!!! So great when things go as well or better than expected.

My ultrasound is a week today - so next Monday (the 25th). Again, it's private so I don't know what to expect but I know we won't get any pictures or anything since we're just doing the quick one to make sure everything's ok. Might see if I can snap a picture with my phone or take a video but I'm ok with no photos at this point - just want to know everything is good! I don't know if they'll tell me if anything looks off, but I'm hoping the size and heartbeat will be obviously good for 8.5 weeks that I'll be reassured. Then the next day I see my regular Dr so she can make a referral. It's stupid though because I've already seen a Dr for everything but the referral but I still have to go. Oh well! Then I imagine I'll see an OB a week or two after that finally. If I get a midwife sooner then that'll be even better.

Have fun on your trip!! Where do you live? I remember you saying you were going to the beach. I'm in central Canada and Saturday was a nice sunny day and now we have snow today!! Pretty unusual for this time of year but not unheard of. It's making me want to have a little babymoon this summer! I'm already planning to visit family in New York and Pennsylvania, but I'm thinking another little trip just for fun would be nice. I vowed I'd never be pregnant in Vegas, but so many of my favourite foods there have been calling my name...


----------



## proudwifey

I have a feeling my due date may change again. We shall see. My husband tried to snap a video of the heart beat, but everything was happening so fast and the technician already did us a favor by allowing us to switch machine in order to print a picture.

You must be so excited for your first ultrasound. I'm sure everything is going well. Who does the ultrasound? For 8.5 weeks, you should be able to hear a heartbeat and see the baby. The yolk sak is the circular looking thing in the ultrasound. 

I live in New York. A few weeks ago I flew to Florida, then came home, then went to Dominican Republic. Had a very busy month last month, on top of finding out we're expecting. This weekend I am going to the beach but driving, not flying. There's a beach about 45 minutes from my house, but this weekend I'll be driving 3 hours away and staying over for 2 nights. We like to go camping so we will be doing a lot of weekend camping trips this summer. I'm not sure if we're doing a babymoon, but I do know that we are going away to the beach again in August for an entire week. 

I can't believe you had snow. I am so sorry! We've been having some beautiful weather here. I did some gardening yesterday, but it got too hot and I needed a nap (as usual).


----------



## Emmymommy

Sounds like fun! I love travelling in any capacity. I always find it so nice to get away! My mom is from Pennsylvania so I have family there I'd like to tell in person and my sister lives in Manhattan - she's been going to school there - so I'm planning on taking the train between the two and making a week trip out of it. 

The place that does the ultrasound is a private 3D ultrasound place (3D starting at 17 weeks, 2D otherwise) that are trained ultrasound techs from what I understand, so I imagine they can clearly tell me what's what, they just have a disclaimer stating they are not medical or diagnostic so they couldn't or wouldn't be able to tell me how everything is going I guess.

Nausea came back again today - if I don't feel pregnant I'm worried and then I get symptoms like this and I'm overwhelmed lol. Trying to embrace the feeling as a good sign instead of a nuisance. Such a roller coaster! It will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## proudwifey

That would be a fun trip to Pennsylvania and New York. I agree with you, I love going anywhere, just love getting away and being somewhere different. 

Are you going to get a 3D ultrasound? I don't think that me and my husband are going to get one because we really want to be surprised. Same reason why we don't want to find out the sex. I definitely think the technician will be able to show you what's on the screen and see if there's a heartbeat. If there's a heartbeat, then everything is normal at this point. You should be able to see a tadpole looking thing too, that's the baby. 

I think I am going to tell my job tomorrow. I have a meeting with my manager tomorrow so I think it's the right time. My stomach hurt a lot yesterday, but so far today I'm feeling good, just exhausted as usual.


----------



## Emmymommy

The 3Ds are pretty expensive. We saw one for our nephew which was cool, but not super necessary, so I'm not sure.

Let me know how it goes telling your work!

I told the grandparents of the girls I nanny (I see both sets weekly and am close with them and they cover me for Dr appointments) and they were both very excited for me and the one who sees me the most said she'd been suspecting!! So obviously I'm not hiding it too well between constantly eating and drinking, feeling unwell, and my growing stomach and chest lol.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Hey ladies. I realize it's mostly just the 2 of you chatting but you seem active and I'd love to join it.
I just found out today I'm pregnant! Would make me about 5 weeks from my last period.
I have to call today and make an appointment with a doctor. Went to the clinic for a referral today. I don't have a family doctor.
Dh is 20 and I'm 22. We were trying for this and so very happy it's happened :)
We are flying home to ee our families in 2 weeks. We will tell them then even though it's still super early. It's our 1 trip home a year so we'd prefer to say it to them in person!!
Hope to hear back!


----------



## proudwifey

Welcome! What is your estimated due date? How many months were you trying? Did you face any obstacles? And how are you feeling?


----------



## AmandaBanana

My estimates due date is Jan 17th!
Honestly I'm so lucky, I stopped bc at the beginning g of April and had my period. I was terrified that my body would have issues bouncing back. But now I'm pregnant! so only 1 cycle of trying!
My biggest obstacle was the fear of not being able to conceive. And now it's fear for a healthy baby. But no obstacles.
About a month ago I had some nausea and even puked once. But I don't think that was from pregnancy. Cause It Never Happened Again. 
Recently I've just been feeling bloated and like my tummy has a balloon in it :p I've had sore nipples and breasts for the past week and maybe a tiny bit of nausea. Mostly just super tired. All the time.

However I'm embracing all this and loving every second. It's everything we wanted :D I've been so happy since I found out yesterday!


----------



## proudwifey

I forgot to post a picture from my ultrasound last week. So, here it is!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmandaBanana

Oh that's exciting! I'm super excited to have my first appointment. I have no idea what to expect. I'm usually a planner. So this is crazy for me :p


----------



## Emmymommy

Welcome Amanda. I was the same way - planned to get pregnant but worried it would take a long time or not happen and it happened on the first month of trying! I'd been off the pill for a year and had been tracking my cycles so I knew things were looking good, but it was still nerve wracking! And now yes, hoping this pregnancy will be healthy with no issues!! I'm less worried than I thought I'd be based on my worrying over conceiving, but I have my moments.

Proud wifey!! Your ultrasound <3 that's so exciting!! Did you tell your work today?


----------



## proudwifey

I told my manager, who told my boss. I'm not telling co-workers just yet. He ensured me not to worry about scheduling and that everything will be worked out around my schedule when the baby is due. We talked about my plan for leading up to the baby coming, then after the baby comes. The summer at my job is very slow. I will have Friday, Saturday, and Sundays off. I have two weeks planned vacations already (one in June and one in August). In the fall when school starts back up, is when we are busy again since we are an alternative school/tutoring center. So in the fall, I am going to work normally, just not 12 hours like I am doing now. I will shoot for 8-10 hours, but will be happy with a normal 40 hour work week, not expecting 60-65 like I've been doing for months now. Once the baby comes, I will be taking 6-8 weeks completely off. Once I return back to work, I will be shooting for part time, 20 hours per week. I'll continue the part time schedule for a while, maybe a few years. I'm holding off on telling co-workers until summer hours are here. I'm hoping the baby will come right before Christmas, that would work out perfectly with work, but you can't plan this stuff. When the baby is ready then the baby is ready.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Nice to hear that your work has been so compensating!!
I've told one coworker cause she's been following my progress!
But no one else yet. Not sure when to!
But I am going to school in september again and planned to only work part time. So I don't think it'd effect it much anyways other than maybe the first few weeks after birth I'd take off completely.


----------



## proudwifey

The usual time that people tell the public (aka facebook. haha) is the beginning of the second trimester. I have told about 10 people in total. My second trimester begins on June 25. Seems so far away. We are telling our families (aunts, uncles, cousins) on father's day.


----------



## Emmymommy

I'm glad work is understanding proud wifey!

How are you both feeling today?

I've been on and off shopping for bras since I got my BFP and I've found it frustrating to find something that fits and is comfortable and has room and isn't super expensive. I ended up just getting some nursing bras today in a size that works for now but has room to grow - and then I feel less bad about spending the money since I'll be using them in 7 months (if I'm fortunate enough to be able to breastfeed). I've found my boobs hurt enough when I'm sleeping now (enough to wake me up) that I need some to sleep in now too! Oh our crazy bodies lol


----------



## AmandaBanana

My boons have been sensitive too! Other Han Tha a little queasy and some cramps. Gassy and bloated,but feeling great! 

I agree, proudwifey ! Second trimester seems so far away! I just want to spread the news but I have to tell family first, then wait it out. 

But we bought the crib already, so that's fun aha


----------



## Emmymommy

Yayyyyy!!! Little one is looking great with a heartbeat of 169!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmandaBanana

Ahhh! I want to have an ultrasound so badly. Idk if my app on June 22 will even be one. She just said hold my pee for a urine sample.. but ill be about 12 weeks at that point!!

Glad your babe is looking great! !


----------



## proudwifey

Wow Emmymommy that's great news! Wasn't it amazing hearing the heartbeat? My DH couldn't come last week so I videotaped the heartbeat to show him later on. I have yet another appointment this Friday, but I do not think it is an ultrasound. It's a meeting with my doctor to go over blood test results, talk about other stuff. 

I've definitely noticed my boobs getting fuller, but I can still fit comfortably in my bras. My mom works at victoria's secret so I'll definitely be able to get bigger bras, but I do not think they have maternity. 

Lately, I've been having stomachaches. Headache's too! Last night I actually felt nauseous. I think I've jinxed myself because I keep bragging about how great I feel. 

How are you feeling? When is your next appointment.


----------



## Emmymommy

Amanda this was a private ultrasound I paid for as I didn't think I'd be able to hear the heartbeat until at least week 12 and no ultrasounds here in Manitoba until around 20 weeks!! Way too long to know everything is ok.

Yes proud wifey hearing the heartbeat was so awesome!!! I'm haven't stopped smiling as now I feel I can just relax and enjoy the pregnancy without worrying!!

I'm sorry to hear your getting the dreaded nausea now! It's no fun. Only a few more weeks before we're in the second tri!


----------



## proudwifey

Yes, I can not WAIT for the second trimester. At that point, the pregnancy will be public and I won't have to play this terrible hiding game. My second trimester begins June 25, still seems so far away! I went away this weekend and really had a relaxing time. Took plenty of naps and ate plenty of food. I go away again around June 20th, so excited for some more sun and relaxing.


----------



## AmandaBanana

Wow that's a really long time!
I'm not sure what the standard in bc is, I just moved here. Ontario is definitely 12 weeks.
I may book a private one if it isn't soon! I really want to see and hear our little one as well :)

Proudwifey, sounds nice to get away! My vacation starts June 5th! So soon!


----------



## proudwifey

So the fatigue is what I am dealing with the most. Some days at work, I work 12 hours with no break. Some days when I work 12 hours, I do have a break. Every time I get a break, I take a nap in my car. I drive to the parking lot directly next door to my job, in a parking spot that is very excluded (trees on both sides). The parking lot is a closed down restaurant, so there's never any cars or people or anything. Well, on Tuesday, I woke up from my nap to a policewoman knocking at my window. Someone had called the cops on me. I'm not sure why. I wish I would've said more or asked questions, but I was so startled that I couldn't say anything. She had to take my license and report my name and license number to the police station. I was mortified. When she left, I started hysterically crying. I don't even really know why, but I couldn't stop. I was embarrassed, upset, and mortified. What a terrible day it was.


----------



## Emmymommy

Oh my gosh that's horrifying!! I'm sure she would've understood if you explained the situation but of course it's hard to get the words out in the moment. That's so ridiculous that someone would call the police. It's not like you're camping out there every night!! I totally understand the unstoppable hysterical crying Hun, it seems these days once I start I can't stop no matter what's gotten me upset - big or small. 

I bet you're looking forward to the weekend to just crash!!


----------



## proudwifey

Today is a rough day because it's 12 hours of work with no break. I'm exhausted so much already and I still have almost another 8 hours to go! I'm just about 1/3 done with my day. That seems so impossible. This weekend, I don't really have much plans, as of yet. I would like to keep it that way, but it seems as if things will fill up rather quickly. I'm excited for my doctor's appointment tomorrow!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Emmymommy

Good luck making it through the rest of the day and for your Dr appointment! I'm feeling alright - still getting nauseous a few times a day and eating doesn't always help like it used to. Feeling the exhaustion as well but I'm just so happy to know everything is good!! I have some cousins unexpectedly in from out of town tonight that I see mayyybe once a hear, so I'm going to take the opportunity to tell them in person even though it's still early. They will keep my secret and I'll tell their other siblings over email today too so they won't have to keep it from each other at least. Can't wait till everything is out in the open and I've cleared the first tri! Looking forward to seeing a real bump :)

Right now we're discussing a little baby moon - either Minneapolis for eating and shopping or Vegas for eating. I'm leaning towards Vegas, but also swore I'd never be a pregnant lady in Vegas!! There's just so many restaurants we love there and it'd be a super cheap time to go during the days we both have time off (maybe even cheaper than Minneapolis which we'd drive to)! Plus since I won't be doing the usual walking all day and drinking, we'd probably get a nicer hotel than we usually do and relax by the pool. We'll see!


----------



## proudwifey

Oh wow, a babymoon sounds fun!! I've never been to Minneapolis. My husband is taking a new job and they are sending him to Indianapolis for 2 weeks. We're not sure when though. He wants me to meet him out there since he will have a hotel paid for. I'm up in the air about it. 

Today I am nine weeks! Baby is the size of a green olive! Do you know exactly how far along you are?


----------



## Emmymommy

Yes I'm 9 weeks, 1 day today! I'd been tracking my cycles for a few months and although I wasn't confident of O day when we conceived (I was 90% sure with the other months) I'm going off the first day of my LMP and I'm pretty sure of when implantation happened as well (2w6d-3w1d had nausea on the first day and implantation cramps the second day with more on the third day) and tested positive 3w3d. The day I was sure O had passed extreme bloating happened as well, so I should be pretty bang on with dates, give or take a day. 

Now that we're 9 weeks it means baby has graduated to a fetus! Yay!! What apps are you using to track? I'm using a few as I haven't found one that does everything I want. Ovia, the bump, one just called "pregnancy" and then babycenter my pregnancy. I had the what to expect one but didn't like it, but do like the emails I get from them.


----------



## proudwifey

I'm really just using the baby bump one. It's not that great, but I don't know what else to use. Which one is your favorite one?

So I went to my doctor's appointment on Friday. It's what should've been my first pregnancy meeting with my doctor (had I not had spotting a few weeks ago). My actual due date is January 2. She assured me that this date will not change again because the ultrasounds early on in the first trimester are the most clear indicator of progress than any other trimester. So January 2 is the final due date. We also went over what I could and could not eat. I'm pretty bummed that she wants me to stay away from shellfish, which includes lobster and shrimp and scallops! I have a first trimester screening appointment in 2 1/2 weeks, to tell us the chances of down syndrome. And I have another appointment in 3 1/2 weeks to see the doctor again. We also have to see a genetics counselor because my dad has some odd chromosomes so we have to see a specialist. 

Have you done any research on nursery room stuff? We've picked out all of our furniture and I'm very anxious to order things and get the room started.


----------



## Emmymommy

I like Ovia probably the best of the apps. I like that different apps have different features though so I'll keep using all of the ones I have.

That's a nice due date - Jan 2nd!! I'm hoping I'll be a bit late and have the baby in January. My first appointment with my OB is on the 18th, at which point I think we'll schedule all the tests etc. no history of anything in my family, so I don't know how much testing we'll need. 

I haven't done too much looking at nursery stuff recently, although I've got a good idea of what I want. I'm going pretty basic since babies do fun things like chew on the edges of cribs and ruin them lol. We'll probably splurge on a glider since that's where I imagine we'll spend a lot of time, and get more adult friendly dressers so they can grow with the baby. Not sure if I'll do a change table or just outfit a dresser to be used as one. I want to find out what we're having before I buy too much since that will determine colour scheme, but we're into neutrals for colours, so whatever gender, I think the basic colour will be grey with some blues if it's a boy and some pale pinks or purples if it's a girl. A friend had a grey and lavender nursery that was very nice! Our house had one bright blue room and one bright pink room when we moved in and that's just way too much loud colour for us! I think I'll probably start looking for what I want as far as strollers and high chairs go soon, since those are also items I think are worth splurging (or at least being picky) for. Thanks to nannying I'm pretty sure of what I want already. 

Just looked at some financial stuff as far as leave goes this past week and it's definitely going to be a challenge to get all this new stuff (of course family will help here and there) with no more income from me in a few months!! We've got lots of savings, it's just kind of mind numbing how much things actually end up costing.


----------



## proudwifey

I'll have to look into Ovia. I'm interested in a new app. 

I can't stop looking at nursery stuff. We are not finding out what gender baby we are having, so the nursery will be completely neutral. Mostly, the room will be different shades of grey. The furniture is grey, so it will be able to be used as the baby gets older. If you google "fisher price lakeland misty grey," you can see the crib and the dresser that I am getting. We will not be having a changing table, but just putting a changing pad on the dresser. We are getting a rocker and ottoman. The ottoman is a storage ottoman. If you google "baby relax abby," you can see the rocker. Walmart has it as a bundle for $329, but other websites have it listed for over $500! The bedding and decor will be mint, white, and grey. The room will have a minimal pop of orange. I have a few decorations that are orange and I'll get a pillow that is orange, and a few other things. My parents are buying the crib for us, my mother in law is buying either the dresser or rocker combination, and my husband and I will buy the dresser or rocker, whatever his mom doesn't get.

Yes, not working is definitely going to be a challenge. My husband will be starting a new job in a few weeks, so we're not really sure what we're looking at as far as income for him. We own two houses and have to pay two mortgages, but I think we'll be okay. I'm only going to be taking off for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Emmymommy

That all sounds really nice!! I'll probably start looking in the fall since I'll have more free time (I'll be working part time). Where I am in Canada you get a year of leave paid, 55% of your income depending on your income, and then I plan to be a SAHM (that's always been our plan). Thankfully my husbands new job he started at the beginning of this year will allow for that, as with his previous job we weren't sure!!

How are you both feeling this week? I'm feeling back to normal for the most part, just fatigue like you've been experiencing now.


----------



## proudwifey

Wow, one year of leave paid! That's amazing. I wish that were like that here. Our plan is for me to take 8 weeks completely off, then go back part time, like 15-20 hours per week until the school year finishes in June. Summer is always really slow, so I'll have a light schedule next summer, then when I go back in the fall of 2016, I'm not sure what we'll do yet. I'll probably do 30 hours per week. We have rental homes with income, but we don't like to look at it as income. My husband is starting a new job so we will see how it goes. He is actually leaving this Sunday to train in Indianapolis for 2 weeks. It's going to be a long two weeks without him.

I've been feeling good so far this week, just the usual fatigue kicking my butt. My back definitely is starting to hurt, but I'm not sure if that's from the gardening that I did over the weekend or the fact that I am always slouching. I could go for a nice back massage. Once my summer hours kick in, I'm going to be going to yoga once a week.


----------



## Emmymommy

I feel you on the massage!! I'm hoping to have at least one a trimester but I need to actually book one to make that happen lol!


----------



## Emmymommy

Had my first pukes this morning :( it wasn't triggered by the usual nausea but instead by brushing my teeth - I've been close a few times while brushing my teeth but today there was no stopping it! I've heard some women get one last hormone surge week 10 (which is tomorrow for me) so maybe that's what's putting me over the edge. Hoping this isn't a daily thing now, but I guess it's reminding me baby is doing what it should!


----------



## pinkpassion

Just wanted to say hi emmy, I was on a tww board with you, finally got my bfp!!


----------



## proudwifey

Emmymommy said:


> Had my first pukes this morning :( it wasn't triggered by the usual nausea but instead by brushing my teeth - I've been close a few times while brushing my teeth but today there was no stopping it! I've heard some women get one last hormone surge week 10 (which is tomorrow for me) so maybe that's what's putting me over the edge. Hoping this isn't a daily thing now, but I guess it's reminding me baby is doing what it should!

Oh no!!! How are you feeling today? Did you puke up your vitamins? I gagged last night after taking my vitamin, I don't know why.


----------



## Emmymommy

Hi pink!! Congrats!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Yes proud I puked up my vitamin too lol so I just took another one last night. Nothing this morning though, yay!! I think it's just this last stretch of the first tri that's making difficult for us!!


----------



## jonquille

Can I jump on this thread??
Due Feb 6th xx


----------



## Emmymommy

Jonquille, proud and I are about 5-6 weeks ahead of you and heading into the second tri shortly, so you might find others closer to where you're at in the first tri thread. It's really helpful to have someone to talk to who's going through the same stuff at the same time, so that would be my suggestion!


----------



## Emmymommy

How are the symptoms and everything today? I'm getting the exhaustion now, yikes! All I want to do is sleep!! Looking forward to telling our friends this weekend so I can stop hiding everything, but especially my bloated belly lol.


----------



## proudwifey

Symptoms haven't changed much. I actually feel like I may have more energy now than I've had in the past 10 weeks. I accidentally ate raw egg a few nights ago and was so nervous, but nothing happened. Today I had to go see a genetics counselor. My dad has a mix up with his chromosomes which resulted in my mom having a bunch of miscarriages. As far as I know, I do not have this chromosome mix up but both of my sisters do. The genetics counselor wanted me tested just in case because the paperwork we had from 20 years ago didn't state whether I had it or didn't have it, it just stated that both of my sisters had it. We told my older sister this weekend, finally. My husband is away on business and doesn't come home until next Friday. However, on Father's Day, we are sharing it with family, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc. Then will be making it public on facebook shortly after. I am excited for everyone to find out. This is such an uncomfortable stage of hiding and lieing. I went to a maternity store last night and bought 2 belly bands. All of my elastic pants are in the wash and I had nothing to wear to work. The belly band is pretty comfortable, but every time I stand up or move around a lot, I have to pull it down and reset it. That's the only annoying part but I guess it's okay considering I can wear my normal clothes.

How about you? What's your update? We haven't spoke yet this week


----------



## Emmymommy

That's great that you're feeling more energetic!! I know how you feel about the raw egg - I've eaten a few things I shouldn't and each time I end up fine but worry that I won't be!

I hope all the genetic testing results come back good for you so that you have nothing to worry about!! How did telling your sister go?

We're telling all our friends this weekend who will be at my birthday, the rest we'll tell when we run into them or they'll hear through the grapevine. I have some family I won't be seeing for a long time that I'd like to tell in person, so I'm going to try and keep it off Facebook so I can tell them in person, and some other family that I don't need to tell in person I'll be emailing at the beginning of next month.

I don't know about you but I hate when my husband is away!! Don't get me wrong, I love a day or two by myself where I can just do my thing, but with being pregnant, without him around I feel like I'm without my backup when I'm having to lie and hide! He was away last weekend but won't be going away for quite a while now.

How did it go telling your sister? Was she who you were worried about telling? Father's Day will be a nice time to tell your family!

I'm fully in maternity pants or my regular lulu lemons/sweats now. I found that the belly band with my pants and jeans was more annoying than anything so I just went to h&m and bought maternity jeans and they're great. I have some maternity capris that were given to me I've been wearing and otherwise I caved and bought some shorts ($50!!! I've never spent that much on shorts in my life). Otherwise I live in dresses. A few of my usual ones are fine if I'm trying to hide but I also bought some new non-maternity dresses that are looser in the stomach area. It's kind of ridiculous how big my stomach is considering I'm not technically showing. I guess it's water retention, weight gain and bloating, but it's making for a small but obvious bump.


----------



## proudwifey

Yes, I am totally with you on the "not technically showing, but definitely showing." It's making me nervous that I am going to be a complete whale because I definitely have a bump and I'm not even 3 months yet. It's crazy. I wore the belly band one day and I agree, it is completely annoying. Every time I stand up or move around or go upstairs, I have to readjust it. Very annoying. But, if I can wear it a little bit here and there and save money on pants, then I'll do it. I'm really just concerned for work clothes. I bought the elastic pants which seem like they'll be good for the most part. When I'm not at work, I'll wear maxi dresses or stretchy pants. 

I can not wait until my husband gets home. My belly will definitely look a bit different when he gets home. One more full week! And, the night that he gets home, we are going on a dinner cruise around NYC. 

We told my sister last weekend and it went pretty well. Yes, she was the one I was worried about. She's very excited. We even went to the store and picked out a bunch of unisex clothes and she bought them for me. She even bought me a few surprise things but isn't giving them to me yet. I guess it's time to empty all of my clothes out of the nursery closet and make some room for the baby! Just hoping that she can keep the secret for just a little bit longer! 

I am so excited for Father's Day. My husband will be home and my family is going to be so excited to find out. I think we are going to tell them by having everyone get in for a big group picture, then the person taking the picture is going to scream that I am pregnant, then take the picture. The pictures will capture the initial reaction on everyone's faces. How are you planning on telling your friends at your birthday? Also, were you thinking of getting your husband something for Father's Day? I think I want to get my husband one of those corny dad shirts so that he could wear it to the hospital the day that the baby comes.


----------



## Emmymommy

Same regarding fear of being a whale lol!! The friends we told last night said "oh ya you totally look pregnant you have a bump!" Which again, I'm embracing, but a little fearful! I understand about avoiding buying pants. Especially since it's the summer and there's not a lot of reason to wear them! I was happy with the $40 H&M price tag so just went with it for the sake of comfort. I also didn't really pay for them since I asked for money for maternity clothes from everyone who wanted to buy me a birthday gift (my birthday was last weekend - that's why we're having a party this weekend), so I don't feel too bad spending the money. 

Your cruise sounds AWESOME! I might look into something like that for when I go in August since I won't be doing the usual cocktail bars during the evening!

That's so nice that your sister bought the baby some things! The one thing I'm dreading is cleaning out the baby room lol. I just don't know where I'm going to put the stuff that's in there!

Your Father's Day plan sounds awesome! I'm going to take my husband for dinner and then I think I'll get him a book about Daddy for the baby.

I don't know how we'll tell our friends yet at the party. I thought about writing on an old shirt just the word "yes" - because everyone asks me if I'm pregnant every time I see them, or "ask the question" but I don't know if they'll get it. My husband thinks we should just gather everyone when we'll be serving cake and just say it. I just don't want to say "no" if anyone asks for one more second so I don't know if I can wait until most of the people are there for an announcement! We'll see!


----------



## Emmymommy

Happy 12 weeks to us!!! I'm looking forward to hearing how it goes telling your family this weekend!

We told the family I was going to wait until August to tell last night via Skype. Since we'd had our first OB appointment yesterday and she gave us the go ahead, and my mom was visiting a whole group of the family at once, I figured I should just tell them myself instead of risking it slipping out on Facebook before I had the chance. They were so excited and my Pap cried which was sweet. We'll finish telling who we can in person over the next few weeks and send out some Facebook messages to extended family before announcing around July 1st.

Still feeling completely exhausted, but looking forward to starting to really show and the fun summer I have ahead.

How are things with you??


----------



## beckypreggrz

Congratulations on your pregnancy. I also just found out I'm pregnant as well today actually. My name is Rebecca and I'd love to share in the journey and chat with you more. Whats the best way to get in touch?



Emmymommy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've just had two positive tests at 10/11 DPO (3 weeks 3 days) and 12/13 DPO (3 weeks, 5 days) and I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow! This is my first pregnancy so I'd love some buddies who are having their first and some who've been around the block before to journey along with!
> 
> I live in Canada and I'm an Early Childhood Educator working as a nanny to two lovely girls turning 3 and 5 this summer.
> 
> How is everyone doing so far? When are you planning on telling friends and family? What are your appointments like?
> 
> Hope to chat :)


----------



## Emmymommy

Hi Becky, I'm actually almost 15 weeks pregnant now, in the second trimester. You might find better luck with a buddy at the same stage in pregnancy as you in the first trimester page or by starting a new thread :)


----------

